# Hot smoked Trout



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 30, 2011)

We a driving to our local fish farm to buy some trout today. I would appreciate some tips on hot smoking the with particular ref to the brine.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, trout!!! My favorite fish!!! 

Not many years ago I spent hundreds of dollars on fly fishing equipment, followed by endless hours of learning to cast... all in order to catch a handful of 2-3 lb. trout. It has been worth it!!! 

I've never heard of hot smoking fish, but I'd like to taste the finished product.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 30, 2011)

I got back a few hours ago, I forgot to take my camera it was really beautifull today. The farm is in a valley about 14 mls from us, the river that feeds it is very clean. My family have been buying trout from Mr Davidson for 40 yrs.
I bought 12 1+  lbs rainbows for about $30, he wacked them and gutted them as I waited.
The BBQ charcoal is nearly ready, I made a simple brine and two of the fish are in it.The smoke will come from pieces of Jack Daniels barrels I bought.
I will take pics and post later


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I got back a few hours ago, I forgot to take my camera it was really beautifull today. The farm is in a valley about 14 mls from us, the river that feeds it is very clean. My family have been buying trout from Mr Davidson for 40 yrs.
> I bought 12 1+  lbs rainbows for about $30, he wacked them and gutted them as I waited.
> The BBQ charcoal is nearly ready, I made a simple brine and two of the fish are in it.The smoke will come from pieces of Jack Daniels barrels I bought.
> I will take pics and post later


Waiting eagerly to see the finished product, I use to fish with my dad he love fishing and trout were his thing. We use to be able to catch up to 20 then, And manys the time I use to fall asleep on the bank of the stream only to have dad  poking me with the end of the rod saying get up and finish fishing we still have to clean and cook these babies
kades


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay here they are, they are for lunch tomorrow so I will skin and prep them in the morning. I will make a horseradish cream to go with them.I tasted a bit its very good but I would say that


----------



## pacanis (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 30, 2011)

Smoked lake trout--yummy. I bought some at the locker plant in MN (and ate it in one sitting). I can hardly wait to go back to MN in August and have more!

When my folks used to go trout fishing, not only did they smoke the trout, but also made pickled trout. I probably have the recipe kicking around here somewhere. If you like pickled herring, you'd like pickled trout.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2011)

MOst of the fish smokers around these parts pack the fish in kosher salt and let it sit in the cooler for a day.  They then rinse off the extra salt and smoke the fish in alderwood smoke.  I'd like to try with maple or apple-wood.  I love smoked fish.  But trout is asmost too good to smoke.  I'd rather smoke salmon.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful Bolas, brings back many sweet memories for me.
kades


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments, I have just skinned them they are very juicy and soft. They broke up as you can see, I think I will try Goodweeds method of dry curing which sold make them more firm.
I ate some of the bits, the flavor is amazing, my wife stopped me eating more as she has decided they will be the starter for a Dinner Party we are having tomorrow night to celebrate the bank holiday Mayday or workers day as it is known in Europe.
I will be grilling a french trimmed rack of lamb and some sausages tonight on the BBQ


----------



## justplainbill (May 1, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I got back a few hours ago, I forgot to take my camera it was really beautifull today. The farm is in a valley about 14 mls from us, the river that feeds it is very clean. My family have been buying trout from Mr Davidson for 40 yrs.
> I bought 12 1+  lbs rainbows for about $30, he wacked them and gutted them as I waited.
> The BBQ charcoal is nearly ready, I made a simple brine and two of the fish are in it.The smoke will come from pieces of Jack Daniels barrels I bought.
> I will take pics and post later


$2.50 - $3 per pound is quite a reasonable price.
How long a time did you have the fish in your covered grill?


----------



## BigAL (May 1, 2011)

Bolas, you dirty dog!  That looks fantastic!!!  Thanks for the pix.

Nice job, very nice.  Got me jones'n bad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Bolas, you dirty dog! That looks fantastic!!! Thanks for the pix.
> 
> Nice job, very nice. Got me jones'n bad.


 
No kidding, I'm going to have to throw Shrek towards the river...he can't come home until he's got some trout.


----------



## Selkie (May 1, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## LindaLou (May 1, 2011)

That fish look wonderful!  Great Job!


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> MOst of the fish smokers around these parts pack the fish in kosher salt and let it sit in the cooler for a day.  They then rinse off the extra salt and smoke the fish in alderwood smoke.  I'd like to try with maple or apple-wood.  I love smoked fish.  But trout is asmost too good to smoke.  I'd rather smoke salmon.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



I dislike fresh trout, but recently found out that cold smoked trout is delicious. I wonder if I would like it hot smoked.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2011)

That looks delish.

Bolas (or anyone), how would you compare the flavour of hot vs cold smoked salmon?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 1, 2011)

Tax mate if it is either cold smoked wild salmon or trout there is no comparison for me, it beats hot smoked hands down.The welsh lady nat will get good wild Sewyn (sea trout) that cold smoked is nectar.


----------



## FrankZ (May 3, 2011)

That looks great...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 3, 2011)

Tied 4 new flies on Saturday, and three yesterday.  Looking forward to a weekend where I'm not so insanely busy that I have time to hit a stream.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tax mate if it is either cold smoked wild salmon or trout there is no comparison for me, it beats hot smoked hands down.The welsh lady nat will get good wild Sewyn (sea trout) that cold smoked is nectar.



I had no idea there was such a thing as sea trout. It shouldn't be that big a surprise, trout are salmonids.

I learn so many new things here.


----------



## spork (May 3, 2011)

The trout sure do look good!
I've never done my own smoking.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind comments, I am hoping to get some fresh mackerel for the grill tonight and freeze some to smoke at the weekend. I have the last sea bass in the freezer I will smoke that as well.


----------

